# Q for D-Miles Still Possible?



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi..._miles_for_quentin_richardson_still_possible/

I guess I would do this. I mean D-Miles brings athletic ability and defense to our bench. He is a great sized SF at 6'9". D-Miles is athletic, can steal, can block, can play all defense, and can rebound just as good as Q. The only thing D-Miles has worse than Q I guess is his attitude and shooting. D-Miles only had a bad attitude because of the coaches. isiah's wanted D-Miles for awhile now so MAYBE D-Miles would change. IDK but I'd do the trade. Even thoguh I think Q would do better but he doesn't get along with Marbury so in Zeke's mind he's got to go. I think Q could average 11 points on the young Blazers team.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Q could do better than 11ppg on the Blazers. I think the Blazers would do it, they didn't make our their roster enough and haven't really added anyone (besides rookies) that they can sell to the fans (and make them a better team). I actually think Q would be a good fit on the Blazers.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Please no....I don't want Miles. Ugh!


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

No, we need to get rid of Q without getting another SF in return. Way too many bodies th.ere


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> No, we need to get rid of Q without getting another SF in return. Way too many bodies th.ere


Yeah, that's true. But he could be a good guy off the bench for both scoring and defense.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I thought Zeke was trying to get rid of guys with bad attitudes, not bring more in. If the Blazers consider Miles a bad influence on Zach Randolph, what the hell is Miles going to do in NYC?


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd do this deal in a heartbeat.. as many of you all know, i am a dmiles supporter, but thats not the only reason id do this deal. the reason id do this deal, is because Q does not think when he plays, which is one reason why he did not do well this year.. he has been chucking up 3's like nothing, not making the 5 of them. Although Dmiles is a bad attituted person off the court, he can use the ball well, like zach randolph, can rebound, and putback, just as well as jeffries does.. it would be a good additiong if we did this deal, and i for one 100% support it...



Do The Right Thing ZeKe....


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't do it Isiah, don't do it. This would be stupid because we don't need another chemistry killer on top of Marbury ad Francis. It's not because of Darius Miles coaches that he has a bad attitude, it's because of himself. He is the only one who can control his attitude. Quentin Richardson isn't a great player but he is somebody we need to allow penetration by keeping the D honest with his shooting. Trust me Isiah will turn Marbury's attitude around and that in turn will make him a better team player. He didn't dish it off enough to Q-Rich which is why he (Q-Rich) wasn't as good last year. We need Richardson a lot more than we need another head case in Miles.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> I'd do this deal in a heartbeat.. as many of you all know, i am a dmiles supporter, but thats not the only reason id do this deal. the reason id do this deal, is because Q does not think when he plays, which is one reason why he did not do well this year.. he has been chucking up 3's like nothing, not making the 5 of them. Although Dmiles is a bad attituted person off the court, he can use the ball well, like zach randolph, can rebound, and putback, just as well as jeffries does.. it would be a good additiong if we did this deal, and i for one 100% support it...
> 
> 
> 
> Do The Right Thing ZeKe....


We already have a DMiles type player in Jefferies and Jefferies has a better attitude. Case closed we don't need Miles.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, lets look at the short list of possible candidates that Q can be traded for(sadly, they all have off or on court probs) :
Fortson-expiring contract,big man good at freethrows,Very good rebounder.
Patterson-Good defender, can penetrate, expiring contract
Miles-athletic,good help defense
Who else?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Qrich basically has to play good D to get minutes on the knicks .

if he can regain his outside touch(not really impossible he had injury and family issues all last season) there really is no real reason he cant start and be an excellent player for the knicks next season.

with jjeff , i wouldn't trade for miles, i would ride out what they have for the most part , maybe trade francis for a e. jones to be basically the same player richardson would be with good D and a jumpshot


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Id like eddie jones as well, because hes an expiring.. the only things i would like to bring here for the remaining pieces of garbage we have here are for expirings, because with marcantplayDforlifeandasuckuptoeveryonebury and allan "i robbed the knicks just like Brown did" Houston coming off the books in 2 years if im not mistaken, it can put us in a good atmmosphere to go out into the free agent market in a copuple years, and get yung Studs.........

* kitty, please dont hate me for saying that about H2O :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> Id like eddie jones as well, because hes an expiring.. the only things i would like to bring here for the remaining pieces of garbage we have here are for expirings, because with marcantplayDforlifeandasuckuptoeveryonebury and allan "i robbed the knicks just like Brown did" Houston coming off the books in 2 years if im not mistaken, it can put us in a good atmmosphere to go out into the free agent market in a copuple years, and get yung Studs.........
> 
> * kitty, please dont hate me for saying that about H2O :biggrin:


i dont bank on the knicks being cap friendly , i look at eddie jones as being a guy who defends, hits open J's has some 2 position versatility at the knicks weak spots, sf and sg ...expiring or not , if he does a good job i'd expect him to be resigned at a reasonable price, so i wouldn't even think of him as a 1 and done deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Please no....I don't want Miles. Ugh!


Amen. Isn't a Q-Rich for Miles trade destined to make both teams worse?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I can only pray that this will happen. Darius is such a cancer. You guys have no idea until he is on your team. His attitude is contagious.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i dont bank on the knicks being cap friendly , i look at eddie jones as being a guy who defends, hits open J's has some 2 position versatility at the knicks weak spots, sf and sg ...expiring or not , if he does a good job i'd expect him to be resigned at a reasonable price, so i wouldn't even think of him as a 1 and done deal.



IF we would acquire eddie jones for a reasonable price, i wouldnt want to sign him for more than to a 1 year deal. he is getting older which would mess up our core of young players.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> I can only pray that this will happen. Darius is such a cancer. You guys have no idea until he is on your team. His attitude is contagious.


 :uhoh: ur worrying me now..


----------

